# Videos by HuckD



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Tablesaw Outfeed Extension - Stationary*

Here's a video of the stationary outfeed extension I added to my contractor style table saw.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Stock support extension for left side of tablesaw*

Here's a video about the extension I made to support stock on the left side of my tablesaw. Easy to adjust and simple to make.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Particle separator for my shop vac*

I built a particle separator that used a* thien baffle *in 5 gallon buckets. It has a small footprint, all one vertical unit, rolls around, has onboard hose storage and works great.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Circle cutting jig for router, with micro adjustment*

Here's a video about the circle cutting attachment I use on my plunge router. Micro adjustments are easy.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Auxiliary table for drill press or workbench*

Here's a build video about an auxiliary table I made for my drill press. Great clamping options. I've also used it several times on my workbench.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Clamping fence for box joint jig*

I built a single blade box joint jig as designed by Mario Capellano. Here's a build video about the clamping fence I made for it.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Ceiling mounted camera boom*

Here's a build video about a camera boom I made for the shop. It can suspended from the ceiling in several locations around the shop.

Watch video.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

HuckD said:


> *Ceiling mounted camera boom*
> 
> Here's a build video about a camera boom I made for the shop. It can suspended from the ceiling in several locations around the shop.
> 
> Watch video.


Looks good. I especially like your idea of having several sliding ceiling mounts for max flexibility. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Making Wooden Knobs*

I needed a bunch of knobs for my camera boom project. Here's a video detailing how I make them.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Ridgid Oscillating Sander Dust Shield*

I made a dust shield for my Ridgid Oscillating Belt/Spindle sander.

Watch video.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*12" Disk Sander for my Lathe*

I made a disk sander setup for my lathe.

Watch video.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

HuckD said:


> *12" Disk Sander for my Lathe*
> 
> I made a disk sander setup for my lathe.
> 
> Watch video.


Nice, I made one for my lathe a while ago, It gets used a lot!

A suggestion for you, (don't take it the wrong way) When posting your video's, only post 1 or 2 at a time. When you post 10 at the same time they get lost. The home page only displays the 3 most recent posts, to see the others you have to hit the arrow for the next page. I very seldom go back and look at the previous pages, and am sure that others do the same.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *12" Disk Sander for my Lathe*
> 
> I made a disk sander setup for my lathe.
> 
> Watch video.


Thanks for the tip. I'm caught up for now though.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *12" Disk Sander for my Lathe*
> 
> I made a disk sander setup for my lathe.
> 
> Watch video.


Good idea for the disk sander, thanks.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Camera Boom Followup*

Info on the Camera Boom I've been using for several weeks now. And more uses for the ceiling mount rails installed around my shop.

Watch the video.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *Camera Boom Followup*
> 
> Info on the Camera Boom I've been using for several weeks now. And more uses for the ceiling mount rails installed around my shop.
> 
> Watch the video.


Some helpful ideas you come up with and great interchangeability of components .

Klaus


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Crosscut Sled*

Here's my version of a Table Saw Crosscut Sled. Thanks to Kiefer and Lynn for their videos/projects which provided the inspiration for my build.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *Crosscut Sled*
> 
> Here's my version of a Table Saw Crosscut Sled. Thanks to Kiefer and Lynn for their videos/projects which provided the inspiration for my build.


Thanks for the mention Earl .
Your sled looks like it's functioning well and well done video as well .

Klaus


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *Crosscut Sled*
> 
> Here's my version of a Table Saw Crosscut Sled. Thanks to Kiefer and Lynn for their videos/projects which provided the inspiration for my build.


Very cool with lots of great features. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

HuckD said:


> *Crosscut Sled*
> 
> Here's my version of a Table Saw Crosscut Sled. Thanks to Kiefer and Lynn for their videos/projects which provided the inspiration for my build.


Nicely done, well thought out, love the removeable bases and tear out boards, thank you for sharing


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *Crosscut Sled*
> 
> Here's my version of a Table Saw Crosscut Sled. Thanks to Kiefer and Lynn for their videos/projects which provided the inspiration for my build.





> Thanks for the mention Earl .
> Your sled looks like it s functioning well and well done video as well .
> Klaus
> - kiefer


Thanks Klaus - I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Circular Saw Guide - DIY*

I made a guide for my circular saw to aid in making crosscuts in plywood.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

HuckD said:


> *Circular Saw Guide - DIY*
> 
> I made a guide for my circular saw to aid in making crosscuts in plywood.


Nicely done! Looks like I have another project on my list! Gotta make me one of these!

Cheers!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *Circular Saw Guide - DIY*
> 
> I made a guide for my circular saw to aid in making crosscuts in plywood.


Interesting project Earl !
I like the video
Klaus


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *Circular Saw Guide - DIY*
> 
> I made a guide for my circular saw to aid in making crosscuts in plywood.


Thanks Dave and Klaus


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Swing Bed*

My son-in-law made this bed swing for their back porch. Made from pine dimensional lumber. Uses a twin bed size memory foam mattress.


----------



## Themailman (Dec 6, 2015)

HuckD said:


> *Swing Bed*
> 
> My son-in-law made this bed swing for their back porch. Made from pine dimensional lumber. Uses a twin bed size memory foam mattress.


Wow! He did a great job. My mom actually just asked me a week ago to make her one. I might have to borrow that idea of the adjustable backrest! Great idea!


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Customized Paulk Workbench 2*

Here's a video about my version of Ron Paulk's Workbench 2.


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

HuckD said:


> *Customized Paulk Workbench 2*
> 
> Here's a video about my version of Ron Paulk's Workbench 2.


Well done as always


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

HuckD said:


> *Customized Paulk Workbench 2*
> 
> Here's a video about my version of Ron Paulk's Workbench 2.


should serve you well!


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Edge Guide for the Kreg Mini Pocket Hole Jig*

DIY solution to using the mini Kreg pocket hole jig on 1.5" thick lumber. It's simple and easy to build. It's made from shop cutoffs and a little common hardware. It even makes the mini jig easier to use on 3/4 stock. Sometimes the simple things work well.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Dowel Jigs 1 and 2*

I've made a couple of dowel jigs to use on a table and bench project that I'm making from 2×12 Southern Yellow Pine. One is useful for joining two pieces of 2 by # lumber and the other is for 4×4 lumber. They're very inexpensive as they are made from a scrap piece of 1" oak and some "steel spacers" from Lowes. Both have proven to be accurate and easy to use.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

HuckD said:


> *Dowel Jigs 1 and 2*
> 
> I've made a couple of dowel jigs to use on a table and bench project that I'm making from 2×12 Southern Yellow Pine. One is useful for joining two pieces of 2 by # lumber and the other is for 4×4 lumber. They're very inexpensive as they are made from a scrap piece of 1" oak and some "steel spacers" from Lowes. Both have proven to be accurate and easy to use.


Nice jigs.
Every ones gone the screws but I like using dowels for most of my building.
It's old school but On most things I can do dowels just as easy as the screws plus it's done and out of site.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *Dowel Jigs 1 and 2*
> 
> I've made a couple of dowel jigs to use on a table and bench project that I'm making from 2×12 Southern Yellow Pine. One is useful for joining two pieces of 2 by # lumber and the other is for 4×4 lumber. They're very inexpensive as they are made from a scrap piece of 1" oak and some "steel spacers" from Lowes. Both have proven to be accurate and easy to use.


Hi htl, I've been piddling around with woodworking for almost 40 years and don't remember ever using dowels. I've used pocket holes extensively. I spent a lot of time on mortices and tenons. A Porter Cable Biscuit Joiner sits in its case unused for at least 8 years. I recently became interested in dowels and once I figured out I could make the jigs I've come to really like them. So much that I ordered 2,000 dowels recently.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Dowel Jig 3*

My third dowel jig. This one for edge joining boards for table top glue ups. Simple, inexpensive and easy to make.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Router Sled*

I made a router sled to flatten a Farmhouse style dining table top I'm making. It's a simple project that produced good results.

Watch it here: https://youtu.be/ykNEqxTe23g


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Farmhouse Style Table*

Here's a short video about a table and bench I recently built for my granddaughter:


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Build Highlights for the Farmhouse Style Table*

Here are some highlights of the farmhouse table build:


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Garden / Shop Stool*

A simple stool I made to help with my knee and back problems.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

HuckD said:


> *Garden / Shop Stool*
> 
> A simple stool I made to help with my knee and back problems.


Great looking stool and very practical too for us old guys.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *Garden / Shop Stool*
> 
> A simple stool I made to help with my knee and back problems.


Thanks, Lee.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

HuckD said:


> *Garden / Shop Stool*
> 
> A simple stool I made to help with my knee and back problems.


I enjoy your work Huck but haven't seen new project are you still around???


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *Garden / Shop Stool*
> 
> A simple stool I made to help with my knee and back problems.


Thanks roofner. As a matter of fact I've been working on another video for 3 days now. Hopefully it will be up tonight or tomorrow. Having some Windows 10 issues.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *Garden / Shop Stool*
> 
> A simple stool I made to help with my knee and back problems.


Well roofner, it took a while but the video is now up. Windows 10 issues turned out to be computer hardware issues and I ended up just replacing the laptop.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Self Centering Dowel Jig Tips and Tricks*

A self centering dowel jig can produce accurate and repeatable joints. Here are a few tips and tricks for getting the most from your jig.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*Drawers made with Dowels using the Jessem 8350 Dowel Jig*

View the video 


  






HERE.

!


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *Drawers made with Dowels using the Jessem 8350 Dowel Jig*
> 
> View the video
> 
> ...


Exceptional video. I haven't seen this jig, but it is one worth postmarking for future projects. Thanks for the video and you congratulations on a well made set of cabinets.


----------

